# Coyote attacks up in Ohio.. also black vulture attacks



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

On the news tonight,a chihuahua was attacked in Columbus Ohio,and had to be euthanized due to injuries. A weimeriner was attacked by 2 coyotes but survived. all 88 Ohio counties are reporting increasing coyote attacks,in broad daylight too. These attacks are in residential areas ,not rural since mast residential areas don't expect coyotes and typically have small defenseless dogs. One attack,two coyotes attacked after the 3rd one distracted the owner.... they're cunning that's for sure.

Also increasing are black vulture attacks.

They seem to be migrating north for some reason. They are typically found in southern Ohio but are heading nor now.The difference between a black vulture and a turkey vulture is that a black vulture will kill live meat and eat it, whereas a turkey vulture will just find something that's already dead."
The black vulture is typically smaller than the native turkey vulture and has a grayish head, while the native vultures have red heads. The black's tail feathers are typically shorter than the native vulture's and the wings have white coloration at the tips. Turkey vulture's wings are brownish-black.
So more more stuff to be warry of.... Might have to keep the fluffs in an armoured car! Or hire a huge guard dog...


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

When I lived in Pennsylvania, near Pittsburgh, I had a cat that was nearly snatched up by a turkey vulture. It grabbed him by the neck and tried to take off. He was not a small cat either. He was around 10 or 11 pounds. He survived thankfully. Good ol' Chester. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They seem to be everywhere. I read they were spotted in Central Park in NY last week. My daughter has a lot of coyotes spotted in her area and she has two Boston Terriers. They have just multiplied in the US greatly. Keep an eye on yours babies outside!!!


----------

